# New LOOK owner question



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

What seatpost do you guys ride? I am having a hard time tracking down the odd 25.0 post size. I want something light so the ergo post is out of the question. So far it is USE or Thomson. I love the Cinelli RAM, but it isn't made in 25.0....dam you frenchies for the odd size!!! 

Can't wait to build it up. Got a steal on a spare team frame from last years Healthnet pro team since they have switched over to Giants this year. It is the matte finish with gloss black letters. I talked to the guy selling it and he said the bike was never built, it just sat as a spare. I will post some pics when it is finished.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

spookyload said:


> What seatpost do you guys ride? I am having a hard time tracking down the odd 25.0 post size. I want something light so the ergo post is out of the question. So far it is USE or Thomson. I love the Cinelli RAM, but it isn't made in 25.0....dam you frenchies for the odd size!!!
> 
> Can't wait to build it up. Got a steal on a spare team frame from last years Healthnet pro team since they have switched over to Giants this year. It is the matte finish with gloss black letters. I talked to the guy selling it and he said the bike was never built, it just sat as a spare. I will post some pics when it is finished.



I use the Egro post on my newer LOOKs. Check out TotalCycling.com. They have an ITM Millenium post in 25.0. 

" 25.0 mm ITM Millenium Seatpost (Look Frame Compatible) 

Weight - 220g 
Lightweight black anodised CNC'd Ergal 7075 seat post. 25.0 mm diameter, 240 mm length. 
"


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

*USE Alien*

I used to hate the USE Alien that came with the bike, but now I can't complain.
The key is to realize that you have to turn the screws until the other end of it shows
up on the opposite side of the block. I got this from the USE website.

Anyways, congrats on buying your LOOK! Which frame is it?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

It is an a KG381 from healthnet. It is the matte finish with glossblack decals. It should look great. Switching over from a Kestrel 200 SCi, so I am looking forward to the new ride.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

*Adjustability on the USE.*



spookyload said:


> It is an a KG381 from healthnet. It is the matte finish with glossblack decals. It should look great. Switching over from a Kestrel 200 SCi, so I am looking forward to the new ride.


I should also mention that adjustment on the USE is a pain at best
due to its minimalist design. I also have a 25.0 AMClassic post although
I ended up not using it because I already got the right fit on the LOOK
anyway. So if you're the kind of guy who tinkers with your position a lot,
you should think twice before getting a USE post.

Care to tell more about how you got your deal? I'm always looking for
good deals on LOOKs ;-).


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Ebay. There is a guy who is selling a bunch of Healthnets spare equipment from last year. He sold a couple 381's, a 386, a KX and a bunch of spare parts. All purchases from him come with a shirt from Healthnet too.

I am using the USE on my Kestrel right now, and actually just ordered one from La Biciciletta today for the Look. I really wish I could have picked up a Cinelli RAM in 25.0, but they don't make it. It would have looked sweet with the RAM bar on my bike.


----------

